# [Sat 15th Sep 2012] Mrs Mills Experience at Duckie, with Shazia Mirza (London SE11 5H)



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

This should be great fun - Duckie is an ace club!

Club open: 9pm - 200am
Band onstage around 11:30pm

*ADMISSION: *
£5 on the door

We're delighted to be headlining the world famous DUCKIE CLUB, a wonderful establishment highly regarded as 'Purveyors of Progressive Working Class Entertainment.

Also on the bill is the fabulous comedian SHAZIA MIRZA, making this an unmissable double-bill!

Please get there early as it's going to be packed!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

This gig was so much fun. The crowd at Duckie were *wild*!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-mrs-mills-experience-wow-the-crowds-at-duckie/


----------

